# Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!



## _chris_ (17. Januar 2011)

*Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Hallo PCGHler,
ich habe schon wieder ein Problem mit meiner Pumpe (Eheim 1046 230V). Diese macht laute ratternde Geräusche, die abwechselnde mal Lauter mal Leiser sind. Ich kann mir aber nicht erklären warum diese Geräusche entstehen. Ich bin schon am überlegen die Pumpe wieder zurückzugeben, und mir eine anständige Laing (heißt die so?) zu kaufen. Welche Teile sind alle nach öffnen des Pumpendeckels zu sehen? Ich habe das Pumprad gesehen und die Achese, habe ich etwas verloren? Was meinst ihr, kann ich die Eheim noch retten, oder soll ich meine ersetzen? Allerdings habe ich kein Rückgaberecht mehr, ich kann sie also somit nur noch mithilfe der 2 Jahre? Garantie umtauschen. Hoffe auf eure Hilfe.

MfG,
_chris_

P.S.: Die Pumpe lief anfangs noch, der Fehler muss sich also im Laufe der Zeit eingeschlichen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Aufbau des Innenlebens einer Eheim (bzw. Teile, die man einfach rausziehen kann) von Einlass (links) bis Gehäuse/Stator(rechts):

Deckel - Gummibuchse (bleibt normalerweise im Deckel) - Achse - Gummibuchse (bleibt meist im Gehäuse) - Gehäuse

Auf der Achse: Läufer. Auf Rotor: Pumpenrad

Mir bekannte Gründe für Rattern/Knattern:
- Luft drin
- Das Pumpenrad hat ca. 170° Spiel auf dem Läufer. Das ist Absicht, damit die Pumpe besser anläuft. Unter bestimmten Umständen (wiederstandsabhängig) kann es passieren, dass der Läufer im Betrieb so schnell dreht, dass er sich vollständig im Magnetfeld des Stators ausgerichtet hat, bevor sich der Wechselstrom und damit das Magnetfeld umpolen. In dem Moment bremst er dann kurzzeitig ab und das Pumpenrad kann sich mit dem Schwung des Wassers ein bißchen weiterdrehen. Wenn dann endlich die Polung wechselt beschleunigt der Läufer wieder und holt das Pumpenrad ein -> 50 Knälle die Sekunde, wenn die Mitnehmernasen das Pumpenradgreifen. Abhilfe bringt der Eheim-Mod, bei dem das Laufrad auf dem Läufer fixiert wird.
- verhärtete Gummibuchsen. Frag mich nicht wieso, aber meine 1046 hat auch mal gerattert. Beim Ausbau waren die Gummibuchsen blau verfärbt und hart, statt schwarz und gummiartig. Austausch hat das Rattern beseitigt.
- abgenutztes Lager. Eher Theorie, hab ich noch nie gesehen, selbst bei größeren Eheims im Dauereinsatz nicht. Aber ggf. bei der billigen Ausführung der 1046 mit Kermaik/Graphitlager möglich. (Die Achse ist bei der 1046 immer aus Keramik, aber das innere des Läufers besteht bei einer günstigen Ausführung, wie sie afaik Inno vertreibt, aus Graphit. Die höherwertige 1046-790 hat ein Keramik/Keramiklager das als quasi ewig laufend gilt)

Was auch immer der Fall ist: Er ist eine Seltenheit. Es gibt wesentlich häufiger Leute, die von ungewöhnlich hoher Geräuschentwicklung oder gar Ausfall bei einer Laing DDC berichten, als bei einer Eheim1046 (obwohl deren Mechanik in Form der AquastreamXT die hier im Forum meist empfohlene ist). Bei beiden ist es die Ausnahme, aber das Produkt zu wechseln, weil man ein Montagsmodell hatte, wäre irrational.


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Genau gerade da Ersatzteile für die Eheim sehr leicht zu besorgen sind (Aquariumhandel) und der Eheim-Mod ein billig Mod ist.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Eheims rattern wenn sie nicht entlüftet sind, das ist normal, schwenk sie so lange bis die luft heraussen ist, beim schwenken ab und zu ausschalten

Also: 
einschalten -> schwenken -> ausschalten -> schwenken

Das wiederholst du bis die pumpe nicht mehr zu höhren ist wenn sie auf einem schwamm steht


----------



## _chris_ (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.
Brauch ich für den Eheim Mod nur dieses Teil und muss es durch das grüne Pumprad ersetzen? War das alles?
Entlüftet habe ich den Kreislauf schon mehrmals, was aber nichts gebracht hat. Unter Luft läuft die Pumpe leiser als wenn ich sie befülle. Ich hoffe mal das der Eheim Mod etwas bringt. Kann man diese Teile auch in einem Zoofachgeschäft kaufen?

MfG


----------



## VVeisserRabe (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Innovatek = unnötig teuer
Für den eheim mod brauchst du nur etwas teflon band


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Eheim-Mod.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem, kann einen echt aufregen wenn die Pumpe aufeinmal mitten in der Nacht anfängt zu rattern (Pumpe läuft im Dauerbetrieb) Der Eheimmod mit dem Teflonband zeigte bei mir keine Wirkung, erst das Festkleben des Magneten hat mir Ruhe beschert 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Dir ist klar das die Pumpe im trockenen Zustand (sprich:ohne Wasser) sehr schnell kaputt geht? 
Das ist ein Wasserlager und wenn das trocken läuft gehts kaputt -> Ratter!


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Stimmt sowas ist tunlichst zu unterlassen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*



_chris_ schrieb:


> Kann man diese Teile auch in einem Zoofachgeschäft kaufen?



Die Standard-Eheim-Sachen hab ich sogar schon in er Aquarienecke im Baumarkt bekommen.


----------



## _chris_ (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hilfe! Pumpe macht laute ratternde Geräusche!*

Die Sache ist gut ausgegangen  Mithilfe von Teflonband und Sekundenkleber (für den Magneten) hab ich die Pumpe endlich wieder lautlos bekommen. Übrigens habe ich die Pumpe immer nur sehr kurz max. 10s trockne laufen lassen.
Ich für das Thema bin durch.
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe, und den Erfindern von Eheim Mod 1 und 2.


----------

